# Apple TV 4K avis



## dge44 (13 Décembre 2017)

Bonsoir la communauté.
J’ai acheté une Apple TV 4 il y’a 3 jours afin de remplacer mon décodeur Free mini 4K que j’aime pas branché sur une tv Samsung 1080P
J’ai été bluffé de cet appareil, je m’attendais pas à une aussi bonne qualité de tv ainsi que netflix et idéal pour Apple Music
Du coup demain je vais acheter une 2eme pour ma tv LG 4K du Salon pour remplacer le décodeur v6 et je me demandes si je dois reprendre la même « la 4 » ou n’étant pas à 40€ prêt ne pas prendre directement la version 4K mais je n’ai pas la fibre alors est ce que les films fait via mon iPhone X en 4K seront beaucoup mieux sur la 4K et est ce qu’elle va upscaler les vidéos 1080P et tv via Molotov ou myCANAL ?
J’ai actuellement 8-9M via Free mais après mes 3 mois gratuits je vais partir chez red en box sans tv !
J’attends votre avis avant de procéder à l’achat !! Merci avance


----------



## colossus928 (14 Décembre 2017)

Prend la 4K sans hésiter. Elle sera plus durable.
Elle va upscaler tous tes 1080p en effet. À ce qui paraît l'upscaling de l'Apple TV est pas trop trop mal.
Et en plus tu n'es pas à 40€ près (ceci dit avec les offres en tout genre de la fnac en ce moment, tu peux t'en sortir pour moins).
Et n'y a t il pas une chance que tu aies  un meilleur débit un jour ?


----------



## dge44 (15 Décembre 2017)

Salut colossus928, merci pour ta réponse mais j’ai pas eu la patience d’attendre un avis aussi longtemps lol j’ai donc été à l’Apple store acheter la 4K ^^ mais à vrai dire je ne vois pas trop de différence d’image avec La normal mais bon ! Niveau débit on verra avec sfr quand j’aurais changé mais je ne m’attends pas à de miracle vue ou j’habite lol !! Par contre ce que j’apprécie avec l’Apple tv c’est le multi compte Apple qui permet de bénéficier d’Apple music avec les 3 mois d’essai en créant un compte tout les 3 mois ^^ tout en ayant une synco avec mon identifiant de base  cette Apple TV est vraiment un bijoux ! Elle peu faire mal au box fai


----------



## colossus928 (15 Décembre 2017)

dge44 a dit:


> Salut colossus928, merci pour ta réponse mais j’ai pas eu la patience d’attendre...



Faut savoir se faire plaisir.
La mienne arrive bientôt, je me suis pas mal renseigné entre 4gen et 4k, et actuellement il n'y a que peu de différence, mais dans d'ici quelques temps, c'est sûr qu'elle montrera des ressources que la 4gen n'aura pas pour suivre.

Autrement, tu m’intéresses avec ton multi-compte Apple.
Pas besoin de CB pour créer un compte ?


----------



## dge44 (15 Décembre 2017)

Pour utiliser les 2 du coup la c’est vrai que peu de différence mais vue que j’ai une tv 4K je me suis dis que ça serait dommage de passer à côté dans le futur elle sera sûrement mieux !
Si il faut carte mais en gros moi sur l’ordi j’ai créer un compte Apple j’ai ajouté une carte bancaire j’ai pris les 3 mois d’essai Apple Music ensuite j’ai retirer la carte annulé l’abonnement et voilà 3 mois gratuit et je referais pareil dans 3 mois ! Y’a qu’à la maison que j’écoute la musique alors ça me va comme ça


----------



## jean512 (15 Décembre 2017)

c'est assez simple : si tu as un écran 4K ou tu prévois d'en acheter un d'ici 1 an, prend l'apple TV 4k.
sinon prend la fullHD


----------



## dge44 (15 Décembre 2017)

jean512 a dit:


> c'est assez simple : si tu as un écran 4K ou tu prévois d'en acheter un d'ici 1 an, prend l'apple TV 4k.
> sinon prend la fullHD



Merci pour ta réponse ! J’ai pris une 4 pour ma tv full hd et la 4K pourquoi tv 4K maintenant on verra si j’arrive a voir du 4K avec lol car mise à part l’usb la tv rien ne marche en 4K réellement lol ^^


----------



## jean512 (15 Décembre 2017)

tu as au moins les écrans de veille en 4K  
à voir pour youtube 4K je n'ai pas creusé le sujet. Sinon ça viendra bientôt donc autant prendre la 4K.


----------



## dge44 (15 Décembre 2017)

jean512 a dit:


> tu as au moins les écrans de veille en 4K
> à voir pour youtube 4K je n'ai pas creusé le sujet. Sinon ça viendra bientôt donc autant prendre la 4K.



Vue mon débit non les YouTube 4K pas
Pour moi lol


----------

